
Y'know that ridiculously expensive Oculus Rift? Yeah, it just got worse - adsche
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/06/you_know_that_ridiculously_expensive_oculus_rift_yeah_it_just_got_worse/
======
brkho
Even as someone who prefers the Vive in terms of overall experience, I think
this article glosses over quite a few points and misrepresents the facts to
the point where it shouldn't even be on HN for discussion. There are far less
biased articles surfacing in the wake of Oculus Connect that don't for
example, highlight Luckey's political leanings in the subtitle.

For one, the crux of the article is that the Rift is expensive. And sure, for
some people, it definitely is. However, it's unfair to say that Oculus is a
"$1,500 to $2,500 gaming platform" and shortly compare it to the $800 price
point of the Vive which does not include the also required "$500 and $1,500"
computer. Similarly, it seems wrong to compare either the Rift or the Vive to
Google's Pixel because well, they're targeting different segments of the
market with vastly different experiences. In addition, the article neglects to
mention that a big announcement today was Oculus lowering the minimum specs of
a VR headset with their new software that (from what I understand)
interpolates frames. In fact, Oculus will be selling $500 dollar prebuilt
systems which brings the minimum buy-in to experience VR on the Oculus
considerably lower.

The rest of the article proceeds in a similar fashion; Oculus has quite a few
interesting titles announced not even including the free title by Epic Games
(makers of Unreal and the Unreal engine and definitely a well known studio)
given out with the Touch. In particular, I'm excited about Luna because it was
made by quite a few people from thatgamecompany (Journey). Similarly, having
non-game media by OK Go (known for their virally popular experimental music
videos) and Disney (no other introduction necessary) is huge for both the
platform and VR in general. Yes, it's lacking a few big players like Bethesda,
but I think the future lineup is far from as barren as the article so blindly
suggests.

------
mixedCase
This is a political article disguising as a technological one. It quickly
fulfills Godwin's law and keeps a double standard in Internet campaigning,
something both parties are doing (see: Correct The Record).

I don't think this is worthy of HN.

~~~
HillRat
Luckey's political controversy makes a single appearance, amongst the higher-
than-expected price, the platform lock-in, and the custom connectors, all of
which are tied to the slow defection of developers from the platform, which
has in turn resulted in a paucity of apps for the system at launch. No
offense, but -- this being the hottest phase of an overheated election season
-- I think your antennnae are a bit overly sensitive here.

~~~
mixedCase
The technical issues were discussed months ago when they surfaced, they're not
something that happened last week or even last month. I'm 100% certain that
the trigger for this article's publication is political disagreement.

------
emp_zealoth
Wow, a proprietary audio connector? Rift can go f itself forever.

